# Official Master list of Kboards Authors



## Librarian

*NOTE:* This Author thread is no longer updated; instead you can use our self-service features to add yourself to our KB AUTHORS page, and add your books to our KB BOOKS page.

Instructions for those features are included in our Essential Tips thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41454.0.html

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Authors on Kboards - Order by First Name
Please don't post in this thread. Go here for instructions.

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z

*A*​
*Ada Winder* - Literary Fiction - _Emancipating Alice_
*Al Past* - Science Fiction/Action/Adventure - _Distant Cousin and its sequels_
*Alan Petersen* - Thriller - _The Asset_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Alex Taylor Wolfe* - Romance - _Sweetwater Springs_
*Andrew Biss* - Fantasy - _The End of the World_ - Mystery - _The One-Eyed Guru_ - Short Stories - _The Impressionists_
*Andrew Van Wey* - Horror - _Forsaken_
*Andrew Vu* - Science Fiction - _Halfkinds Volume 1: Contact_, _Halfkinds Volume 2: Horus_
*Arvel Amaya* - Gay & Lesbian - _Pieces of You_, _Demon Marked_, _Consent_, _Whatever You Want_
*Aris Whittier* - Romance - _Fatal Embrace_ , _Foolish Notions_, _Across Eternity_ - Humor - _The Truth About Being A Bass Fisherman's Wife_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

B​
*B. Justin Shier* - Young Adult Urban Fantasy - _Zero Sight_
*Barry Maz* - Nonfiction - _What Ukulele Players REALLY Want To Know_
*Benjamin Andrews* - Fantasy - _Rift of Askrah Book 1: Fracture_
*Bernard M. Cox* - Romance - _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ - Gay & Lesbian - _The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated_
*Bridgett Kay* - Gay & Lesbian - _Mephisto Waltz_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

C​
*C.A. Starfire* - Nonfiction - _Visits From Beyond: True Stories of After Death Encounters_
*Caddy Rowland* - Historical Fiction - _Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream_, _Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny_
*Carol Hanrahan* - Romance - _Baling_
*Carrie Elks* - Romance - _Halfway Hidden_
*Cheryl Persons* - Romance - _Following Your Heart_, _Mixing Business With Pleasure_, _Love From the Ashes_
*Chris A. Jackson* - Action and Adventure - _Weapon of Flesh_ - Fantasy - _Scimitar Moon_, _A Soul for Tsing_, _Deathmask_, _Zellohar_ - Science Fiction - _Cheese Runners_
*Chris Reher* - Science Fiction - _The Gods of Chenoweth_
*Chrystalla Thoma* - Young Adult - _Rex Rising_, _Dioscuri_ - Fantasy - _Dreamwater_
*Clare K. R. Miller* - Fantasy - _Love As It Was Made to Be_, _The Christmas Changeling_
*Colin Hawkes* - Fantasy - _The Apprentice of Fyordorn_
*Coral Moore* - Fantasy - _Broods of Fenrir_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

D​
*Dakota Franklin* - Suspense - _LE MANS_
*Daniel Harvell* - Fantasy - _The Survivors_
*Daniel Peyton* - Fantasy - _The Crystal Needle_
*Darryl Pendergrass* - Nonfiction - _Suddenly a Caregiver_
*David H. Burton* - Dark Fantasy - _The Second Coming_
*David Haskell* - Thriller - _Too Much Information_
*David Nyx* - Science Fiction - _Children of the Dawn_, _Starlight Apocalypse_, _New Earth Revolution_ *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Denise Barker* - Nonfiction - _A Copyediting Checklist for Novelists_, _Before-You-Indie-Publish Checklist_, _Living the Dream Checklist: How to Quit Your (Current) Day Job_, _Words Rule the World ~~ A Collection of Quotations, Volume One_
*Diane Patterson* - Mystery - _You Know Who I Am_
*Dylan Hayes* - Humor - _Canuck Fairy Tales_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

E​
*E.N. Holland* - Gay & Lesbian - _Taming Groomzilla_, _I'm Saying Yes_
*Edward C. Patterson* - Historical/China - The Jade Owl, The Third Peregrination, The Dragon's Pool, The Academician, The Nan Tu - Gay Themed/Romance - No Irish Need Apply, Bobby's Trace, Cutting the Cheese, Surviving an American Gulag, Turning Idolater, Look Away Silence, Oh, Dainty Triolet - Poetry - The Closet Clandestine, Come, Wewoka and Diary of Medicine Flower - Nonfiction - Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?
*Elizabeth Rose* - Mystery - _Murder in Death's Door County_
*Elmore Hammes* - Science Fiction - _The Cloud_, - General Fiction - _The Twenty Dollar Bill ebook_, - Humor - _Not Fit For Human Consumption: A Comedic Farce_
*Emma Clark Lam* - Romance - _A Sister for Margot_
*Erik Hanberg* - Mystery - _The Saints Go Dying_, _The Marinara Murders_ - Nonfiction - _The Little Book of Gold: Fundraising For Small (And Very Small) Nonprofits_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*

Top​


----------



## Librarian

F, G​
*Gabriella West* - Gay & Lesbian - _The Leaving_
*Garrard Hayes* - Thriller - _Bourbon & Blood_ *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*George Hamilton* - Historical Fiction - _Secrets From The Dust_ - Thriller - _Carnival of Hope_
*Gerrie Ferris Finger* - Paranormal - _THE GHOST SHIP_ - Mystery - _THE END GAME_ - Suspense - _WHEN SERPENTS DIE_, _HONORED DAUGHTERS_, _WAGON DOGS_
*Glenn Langohr* - Police Procedural & True Crime - _Roll Call_, _Upon Release_, _Underdog_, _Pelican Bay Riot_, _Lock Up Diaries_, _Race Riot_, _Gladiator_
*Glynn James* - Horror - _Diary of the Displaced_
*Gordon Ryan* - Thriller - _Dangerous Legacy_, _State of Rebellion_ - Historical Fiction - _Spirit of Union: Destiny_, _Spirit of Union: Conflict_, _Spirit of Union: Heritage_ - Action/Adventure - _Upon the Isles of the Sea_ - Contemporary - _The Leashes of Dogwood Hollow_, _Threads of Honor_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

H​
*Harley Christensen* - Mystery - _Gemini Rising (Mischievous Malamute Series, Book 1)_
*Hannah Holborn* - Women's Fiction - _The Hug House_
*Harvey Chute* with *Leslie H. Nicoll* - Nonfiction - _Kindle 3 For Dummies_ *Harvey Chute KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Holly Blackstone* - Erotica - _An Accidental Affair_, Step Across the Rubicon[/i], _The Air I Breathe_, _And Laugh at Digital Butterflies_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

I​
*Ian Pattinson* - General Fiction/Science Fiction - _Sounds of Soldiers_
*Ian Stewart* - Historical Fiction - _Nanyang_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

J​
*J.D. Hallowell* - Fantasy - _Dragon Fate_, _Dragon Blade_
*J Drew Brumbaugh* - Science Fiction - _Shepherds_ - Suspense - _War Party_, _Ten More_
*J.G. McKenney* - Young Adult Fantasy - _Eon's Door_
*J.L. Jarvis* - Romance - _Ana Martin_, _Watermarks_
*J.R. McLemore* - Action and Adventure - _Majoring in Murder (Jason Mashburn)_ - Short Stories - _An Adverse Anthology: Strange & Disturbing Short Stories_ - Horror - _Hush, Hush, My Love_
*J. S. Colley* - Science Fiction - _The Halo Revelations_
*J.S. Dunn* - Historical Fiction - _BENDING THE BOYNE: A novel of ancient Ireland_
*J.Y. Harris* - Children and Young Adult - _Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale_
*Jack D. Albrecht & Ashley Delay* - Fantasy - _Osric's Wand: The Wand-Maker's Debate_
*Jack Dash* - Science Fiction - _Anvil of Change_
*James Bagworth* - Mystery - _Out of the Limelight_
*Jamie Sinclair* - Contemporary - _playground cool_ - Short Stories - _The Storyteller_
*Janel Gradowski* - Short Stories - _Haunted_ (6:1 Series), _Revenge_ (6:1 Series) Women's Fiction - _Must Love Sandwiches_ (The Bartonville Series)
*Jay Allan* - Science Fiction - _Marines, The Last Veteran_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Jeff Mariotte* - Suspense - _Carnival Summer_, _The Slab_
*Jeffrey Aaron Miller* - Young Adult - _Mary of the Aether_
*Jeffrey Fortney and K.M. Fortney* - Science Fiction - _Foothold on Terra-Bravo_
*Jenni Norris* - Children's Adventure - _Sebastian Snow_
*Jennifer Gilby Roberts* - Women's Fiction - _The Dr Pepper Prophecies_
*Jennifer Shirk* - Romantic Comedy - _The Role of a Lifetime_
*Jeroen Steenbeeke* - Fantasy - _Gift of the Destroyer_, _The Raven's Endgame_ 
*Jessie Atkin* - Children and Young Adult - _We Are Savages_
*Jim Melvin* - Fantasy - _Book 1: Forged in Death_, _Book 2: Chained by Fear_, _Book 3: Shadowed by Demons_, _Book 4: Torn by War_, 
_short-story; Torg's First Death_, _short-story: The Black Fortress_
*Jessica James* - Romance - _Noble Cause: A Novel of Love and War_ - Historical Fiction - _Shades of Gray_
*John D. Ottini* - Mystery - _My Journey to Hell_
*Joseph Rhea* - Science Fiction/Thriller- _Cyberdrome_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Joyce Yarrow* - Mystery - _Ask the Dead_, _Russian Reckoning_
*Judy Goodwin* - Fantasy - _Heart of the Witch_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

K​
*K.A. Jordan* - Romance - _Let's Do Lunch_ - Paranormal - _Swallow the Moon_ - Mystery - _Impressive Bravado_
*K.C. May* - Epic Fantasy - _The Kinshield Legacy_ - Science Fiction - _The Venom of Vipers_
*Karen Wojcik Berner* - Women's Fiction/General Fiction - _A Whisper to a Scream_
*Kate Rigby* - Contemporary - _Down The Tubes_, _Break Point_, _Far Cry From The Turquoise Room_, _Seaview Terrace_, _Suckers n Scallies_, _Thalidomide Kid_, _Lost The Plot_ - Nonfiction - _Little Guide to Unhip_ - Short Stories - _Tales By Kindlelight_
*Katie W Stewart* - Fantasy - _Treespeaker_
*Kathy Carmichael* - Romance - _Angel Be Good_, _Kissing Kelli_, _Hot Flash_ - Mystery - _Diary of a Confessions Queen_
*Kathy Lynn Harris* - Women's Fiction - _Blue Straggler_
*Keith Allen* - Thriller - _Heartless(A Richard Rogan Novel)_ - Horror - _Hector Jones vs. Zombie Paul_
*Kelly McClymer* - Romance/Historical Fiction - _The Fairy Tale Bride_
*Kelly Walker* - Romance - _Cornerstone_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Ken Magee* - Fantasy - _Dark Tidings_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

L​
*Leslie H. Nicoll* and *Harvey Chute* - Nonfiction - _Kindle 3 For Dummies_
*Linda Acaster* - Historical Romance - _Hostage of the Heart_, _Beneath The Shining Mountains_ - Short Stories/Horror - _Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ - Thriller/Fantasy - _Torc of Moonlight : Special Edition_ - Nonfiction - _Reading A Writer's Mind: Exploring Short Fiction - First Thought to Finished Story_ Writing as *Tyler Brentmore* - Western - _Dead Men's Fingers_
*Liz Grace Davis* - Children and Young Adult - _Tangi's Teardrops_
*Lynda Wilcox* - Young Adult - _Chamaeleon: The Secret Spy_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

M​
*M.M. Justus* - Fantasy - _Repeating History_, _Homesick_, _Finding Home_ - Historical Fiction - _True Gold_ - Nonfiction - _Cross-Country: Adventures Alone Across America and Back_
*M J Williams* - Mystery - _On the Road to Death's Door_
*M T McGuire* - Fantasy - _Few Are Chosen_
*Massimo Marino* - Science Fiction - _Daimones_, _Once Humans_, _The Rise of the Phoenix_ - Short Stories - _Stranded Love_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Margaret Lake* - Historical Fiction/Romance - _Ariana's Pride_, _Catherine and the Captain_ - Short Story/Romance - _Of love and War_, _Only In My Dreams_, _Listen To Your Heart_, _A Walk In The Woods_, _Sweet Savage Charity_, _The Professor and the Bootlegger_, _Regan O'Reilly, Private Investigator_, _A Slice of Life_, _Ring Out the Old_
*Maria E. Schneider* - Fantasy/Paranormal - _Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom_, _Tracking Magic_, _Under Witch Moon_ - Mystery - _Catch an Honest Thief_, _Executive Lunch_ (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery), _Executive Retention (Book 2: A Sedona O'Hala Mystery)_, _Executive Sick Days (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery)_
*Mark Feggeler* - Children and Young Adult - _The Psi Squad: Book One_
*Mark Buff* - Paranormal - _Stories of Paranormal_ - Nonfiction - _How To Play Online Poker-Puzzles and Games_, _How To Be A Car Salesman-nonfiction_
*Marlene Dotterer* - Science Fiction - _The Time Travel Journals: Shipbuilder_
*Mary McDonald* - Thriller - NO GOOD DEED
*Maureen A. Miller* - Romance/Suspense - _Widow's Tale_, _ROGUE WAVE - Romance in Hawaii_, _Borrowed Time_, _Emotional Waves_, _Jungle Of Deceit_, _Cross Council_, _Endless Night_
*Michael Reilly* - Mystery - _Misisipi_
*Mike McIntyre* - Mystery/Nonfiction - _The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery_, _The Kindness of Strangers: Penniless Across America_
*Morgan Nyberg* - Literary Fiction - _Since Tomorrow_, _Mr. Millennum_ - Young Adult - _Bad Day in Gladland_, _Galahad Schwartz and the Cockroach Army_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

N, O​
*N. Gemini Sasson* - Historical Fiction - _Isabeau_, A Novel of Queen Isabella and Sir Roger Mortimer, _The Crown in the Heather (The Bruce Trilogy)_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Neil Bursnoll* - Paranormal - _Augustus Baltazar_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

P​
*P.T. Michelle* - Children and Young Adult - _Brightest Kind of Darkness (Brightest Kind of Darkness series book 1)_
*Pamela Westwood* - Romance - _Shark Beach_
*Paul Andrulis* - Apocalyptic Fiction - _Surviving in America: Under Siege 2nd Edition_ - Sports - _The Amazing Wood-Gas Camping Stove (A Simple DIY Project)_, _Monster Catfish: Fishing for Whales_, _Is Wilderness Survival 4 Me?_
*Paul Levinson* - Science Fiction - _The Silk Code_, _The Consciousness Plague_, _The Plot to Save Socrates_, _Unburning Alexandria_ - Nonfiction - _New New Media_, _The Soft Edge_, _Digital McLuhan_
*Paul Reid* - Historical Fiction - _A Cruel Harvest_
*Phoenix Sullivan* - Thriller - _SECTOR C_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*

Top​


----------



## Librarian

Q, R​
*Ric K. Hill* - Sports - _The Right Side of the Fairway_ - Action and Adventure - _Dust Bowl Justice_ - Thriller - _Lotto: Blood Money_
*Ricky Sides* - Action/Adventure/Science Fiction - _The Birth of the Peacekeepers_, _The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2_, _The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3_, _The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4_, _The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5_ , _The Peacekeepers, The Citadel. Book 6_, _The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See... Book 7_ - Short Stories/Nonfiction - _Adventures in Reading_, _The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense_ - Horror - _Claws_
*Ruth Nestvold* - Fantasy - _Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur_, _Dragon Time and Other Stories_ - Science Fiction - _Looking Through Lace_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

S​
*Sam Kates* - Short Stories - _Pond Life_ - Paranormal - _The Village of Lost Souls_
*Sarah Dalton* - Young Adult - _The Blemished_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Sarah-Jane Steele* - Romance - _The Earl and the Traitor's Daughter_*KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Shane Ward* - Science Fiction - _The Cataline Downfall_, _Unyielding_, _The Girl who Wanted to Fly_, _Terminus X Series_
*Shayne Parkinson* - Historical Fiction - _Sentence of Marriage_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*
*Stephen Goldin* - Fantasy - _Polly!_, _Shrine of the Desert Mage!_ - Science Fiction - _The Eternity Brigade_, _Jade Darcy and the Affair of Honor_, _Mindflight_, _Tsar Wars_, 
_A World Called Solitude_, _Assault on the Gods_, _Scavenger Hunt_, _Alien Murders_
*Stephen M Holak* - Fantasy - _The Winds of Heaven and Earth_, _O'Reilley's Sacrifice_ - Science Fiction - _A Fairy for Bin Laden_
*Stephen R. Stober* - Thriller - _Jump_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

T​
*T.N.Collie* - Romance - _My Bittersweet Valentine: Classic Tales of Courtship Gone Wrong_ - Short Stories - _Jesse_, _The Perfect Date, LLC/The Representative_, _The Blue Hole Boys/The Fugu Feast_
*Terry Simpson* - Fantasy - _Etchings of Power_
*Thomas Watson* - Science Fiction - The Luck of Han'anga (War of the Second Iteration) Book 1
*Toni Dwiggins* - Mystery - _Badwater_
*Tony Richards* - Thriller - _The Desert Keeps Its Dead_ - Mystery - _Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century_ - Horror - _The Black Lake: 13 Classic Tales of Terror_ - Paranormal - _Under the Ice_ - Science Fiction - _Dark Futures: SF meets Horror_ - Speculative Fiction - _No Man_ - General Fiction - _Alsiso_ - Romance - _Touched by Magic: Human Dramas in the Paranormal World_ - Short Stories - _Strange Tales_ - Erotica - _Too Good to be True_
*Ty Hutchinson* - Thriller - _Chop Suey_
*Tyler Danann* - Apocalyptic Fiction - _Mountain Hold_, _Beyond The Underworld_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

U, V​
*VH Folland* - Action & Adventure - _Fire Season_
*Vanessa Grant* - Romance - _After All This Time_, _Angela's Affair_, _Awakening Dreams_, _Catalina's Lover_, _The Chauvinist_, _Jenny's Turn_, _The Moon Lady's Lover_, _No Time for Loving_, _One Secret Too Many_, _So Much for Dreams_, _Stranded Heart_, _Strangers by Day_, _Stray Lady_
*Vicki Tyley* - Mystery/Thriller- _Thin Blood_, _Sleight Malice_
*Violet Ripley* - Romance - _Dreams are for Lovers_

Top​


----------



## Librarian

W, X, Y, Z​
*Will van der Vaart* - Science Fiction - _Hard Drop_, _Old Fool's Errand_ - *KB Bestselling Author Ranking*

Top​


----------



## Librarian

*NOTE:* This Author thread is no longer updated; instead you can use our self-service features to add yourself to our KB AUTHORS page, and add your books to our KB BOOKS page.

Instructions for those features are included in our Essential Tips thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41454.0.html

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Authors/publishers:

To be included on the list of Kindleboards authors you must be an active member of Kindleboards with at least 10 posts, have one or more moderator approved Book Bazaar threads, one or more genres set in a KB Books profile and one or more books available via Amazon.com. Inactive members will be removed after 60 days of inactivity.

Please submit the below information to me by Private message.

The link to your primary Kboards promotional thread in the Book Bazaar. (Must be approved by a moderator Welcome post.)
Author's Name.
Book Titles (no more than 10).
Genre for each title. The genre must match the genre selected in your KB Book page.
The URL to your KB Book pages for each book, NOT to your Amazon page.
[OPTIONAL - If you're listed in the KB Bestselling Author Ranking and want that included here, send me the URL: *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/authors/?author=MemberNumber

For more about KB Books, see below.


Code:


[URL=BazaarPage][b]AuthorName[/b][/URL] - GenreFromAbove - [URL=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=BookASIN][i]Title[/i][/URL]

If your book does not appear in the KB Books under the correct genre, go to your KB book profile pages* and at the bottom right, click (author control panel). Now select the genre from the drop-down list. Your book will be added to the selected genre when you save the page.

* To access any KB book page use the following URL where XXXX is the Amazon ASIN: *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=xxxx


Action & AdventureApocalyptic FictionChildren's Adventure Children and Young AdultContemporaryDrama Erotica FantasyGay & Lesbian General FictionHistorical FictionHorror HumorLiterary FictionMystery NonfictionParanormalPets PoetryTrue Crime/Police ProceduralReligious RomanceScience FictionShort Stories Speculative FictionSportsSuspense ThrillerUrbanWar WesternWomen's FictionPuzzles and Games


----------

